Ask HN: What consultancy/freelance skillsets are paying the most /hr and where? - chirau
======
superbowlthrow
Throwaway to rid clients ever discovering this, but I operate glorified UI
freelance in the mask of an agency and charge by a day rate of $1,050.
Internally I'm factoring that on five hours a day at $175/hr. – on the
surface, using a traditional work week ideology that rate looks reasonable.
The question never arises on how many hours per day I'm factoring. That said,
design is different than coding obviously. Being created by someone with ten
years of experience doing so (me) can charge lots more than a newer
freelancer. I hit in between that and what the big agencies charge.

~~~
chatmasta
There’s no need to feel guilty about that as long as you’re providing the
value your clients are paying for.

Although I see why you used a throwaway. I’m always astounded how much
consultants will publicly share about their pricing strategies and clients,
many of whom likely read the posts themselves.

------
GFischer
Well, there a lot of specialized consultancies that pay well but with a high
barrier of entry (I don't think you'll become a, say, Guidewire consultant
overnight, or replace with whatever specialized field you know).

If you mean with a generalist's knowledge of IT, the place to be is San
Francisco Area. This report might help you:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/blog/linkedin-workforce-
report...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/blog/linkedin-workforce-report-
january-2018-san-francisco-ca)

I guess IT Infrastructure and Systems Management is not sexy :) . I wonder if
it pays the bills though.

------
IpV8
Interim CEOs make a fair penny.

